# *closed!* BittBoy FC MINI Handheld BLACK FRIDAY Give-away



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2017)

<font size="0">











​</font>


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2017)

*Full terms and conditions of entry:
*
By contributing towards this topic and entering the competition you agree to the below terms

Closing date is Friday 24th November (midnight GMT)
Winners are picked at random if eligible for entry
The staff's decision is final
Competition open to members worldwide
Only 1 entry per member - multiple accounts/entries will be detected and members disqualified
The prize is 1x White BittBoy FC Mini handheld, shipping costs are covered by BittBoy/GBAtemp though country-specific import fees may be issued and will be the responsibility of the receiver


----------



## Small Kat (Nov 20, 2017)

I loved when I'd played Scooby doo: Cyber chase and Spyro: Year of the dragon with my brother on the ps1..


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 20, 2017)

When does the 10% discount finish? @shaunj66 

I have got a few retro handheld completely boxed as collection. Supaboy, Supaboy S, retro duo portable amongst many others 
I might just buy the black one. Looks nice


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2017)

ShawnTRods said:


> When does the 10% discount finish? @shaunj66
> 
> I have got a few retro handheld completely boxed as collection. Supaboy, Supaboy S, retro duo portable amongst many others
> I might just buy the black one. Looks nice


I will enquire and update the post when I know. The BittBoy does look smart doesn't it? It's really tiny.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice ^^

I got a Gameboy Mono when I was three years old (thats the time it was Released in Germany) together with Super Mario and Tetris.
I still remember sitting at my Grandparents place with my Gameboy and playing Super Mario all the time trying my best to finaly beat that Game.
Usually I reached that one level with thos flys? jumping around and allways died there. Than sooner or later I did that level and I was so insanely happy, I did not want to shut off my Gameboy as I though I would never be able to beat that level again .... a few moments later my Batteries were done for ^^V

Still beating that once gave strength to do it again and soon I could beat the whole game in one rush withouth much trouble ! I was like the King in Kindergarten XD


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite memory is when I beat Super Mario Bros 3 the first time in 1992 when I was like 4. I still remember running in circles screaming. Lolol, good luck everyone! o3o


----------



## SilverWah (Nov 20, 2017)

I grew up with fighting games such as Melee and Capcom VS SNK 2 EO on my Gamecube. I loved playing around with how CVS2 worked but I was a scrubby casual back in the day and only used the C-Stick for special moves and supers. It was really exciting to play something like this for me.
This is one of the many reasons I love and play fighting games even to this day.
I still have a blast with them even if my handicaps sometimes limits me.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 20, 2017)

Beating my rival (named smellpoop) as a kid in Pokemon Blue. Virtually impossible to beat at the end of the game to me at least because I failed numerous times. My last try I had him down to his Arcanine and I hit him with hydropump, he kept using full restore. I went through this cycle like 10 times until I finally was able land a critical, defeat him and beat my first Pokemon game.


----------



## NichyXD (Nov 20, 2017)

Super Mario Bros 3 !!!


----------



## KoalaBoy (Nov 20, 2017)

i loved playing turok 2 on the n64 at the time, even though it gave me motion sickness XD
i also remember how happy i was when  my parents bought me a GBA SP (i actually cried that day lol), and the collectors edition on the GC was also pretty cool


----------



## migles (Nov 20, 2017)

can i participate and ask to give away the console to another gbatemper if i would win?
very likely the gbatember i want to give the console if i would win will also have his own entry


----------



## lolboy (Nov 20, 2017)

Small in size...yes, size for handheld console does matter.


----------



## Chary (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite memory would have to be when I was about 3 or so, playing on a SEGA Genesis that my mom had given to me as a birthday present. We'd play Sonic 2 (the first video game I'd ever played) for hours, and I would always play Tails because I barely knew how to do anything. She would always coach me on the emerald special stages, and I remember always feeling super proud whenever we would get an emerald. We'd always lose at Mystic Cave, though, and run out of continues. About a year later, I was the one playing as Sonic, and my mom would play as Tails, now, and I had been playing really well, and after so many attempts, I had gotten past Mystic Cave, we'd cheered and laughed that we finally had beaten the level. We didn't beat the entire game in that try, but I just remember feeling so excited that I'd won that stage.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 20, 2017)

I won't be doing the Facebook/Twitter stuff.

Playing Luigi's Mansion once a year with my cousin, who lives several thousand miles away.
Second place is when I brute forced a 5 lever combination on Zelda Phantom Hourglass because the combination on the sign didn't work.  Took a week.


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 20, 2017)

-snip- Not interseted in entering. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Haider Raza (Nov 20, 2017)

Not interested but good luck people.


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember my first retro console, it was my first ever Video Game Console, It was a PS1, I was about 10 at the time(19 now), my mom got it for me and it came with some of my now favorite games like Pong the next level, Breakout, Tomb Raider (ooh triangle boobies), Syphon Filter 3, and a few more. I loved that console and still do, I still have it, and it works perfectly still and I still have all of those games and more now. I was a ten year old boy who played only for the entertainment and not really to try and beat the game. It was the life, I had gotten my first CRT Television, it was a nice but old Radioshack tv, It was perfect for Watching TV and Playing games on.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 20, 2017)

My cousin had an NES. I only saw him once a year, but I loved going to his place, because that meant playing his NES together!
I remember the time when I first played Super Mario Bros. on his NES. It was great, I loved it! Too bad the console is broken now.


----------



## boomario (Nov 20, 2017)

I always loved retro nintendo games such as mario, pokémon, metroid but not only that, other games like mortal Kombat, goof troop and many other awesome games from many different platforms.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

my favorite memory was play the classic Sonic games, on genesis but more on emulators since the genesis wasn't mine, but still i had great times beating the bosses seeing new stages, talking with brothers and friends about it and playing with them sometimes, seeing these cutscenes which for me even being simple they were so amazing, getting the chaos emeralds and seeing super sonic for the first time and call him Sonic Super Saiyan hahahahaha and when i saw Hyper Sonic i got crazy like omg thats so amazing, see the ending of the game play with other characters and NUCLIZ was really fun and i will never forget these moments


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Nov 20, 2017)

Here's my entry. So, when I was 4, I laid eyes on Final Fantasy for the first time via Final Fantasy II (IV in Japan). My mind was absolutely blown. Up to this point, I had only played NES platformers and a few other random games, so the content of the game was massive to me and the story and characters was unlike anything I ever experienced. I was completely entranced and I begged my cousin to let me borrow his SNES to compete the game. He told me I could borrow his system, but unfortunately the game was just a rental and needed to be returned the following day. So, I needed to find a way to get the game on my own. I asked my friend who also recently got a SNES if he owned Final Fantasy, to which he said, "yeah." I immediately entered hype mode and asked to borrow it. He told me he didn't really like it, so I could have it. I was absolutely floored. Naturally, I couldn't wait to get home and play it. So, after hanging out for a short time, I ran home at top speeds and slapped the game in. Nothing could tarnish this moment. Then, the game booted, displaying a cutscene of some robots walking in the snow. I remember being so confused. Did I grab the wrong game from him? I looked at the label and it definitely said Final Fantasy. Then, why is the beginning of the game so very different than I recalled? You see, being only 4, I hadn't yet learned what Roman numerals were. The game I was playing was Final Fantasy III (VI in Japan). I of course ended up playing through it anyways and absolutely adored every second of it. Then, next time I saw my cousin, I returned his SNES and told him that I played a completely different version of Final Fantasy, which he didn't believe. So, I showed him and as a result, we went years assuming every cartridge of Final Fantasy was unique and different. It wasn't until Final Fantasy X came out (Age 8) that I realized the Roman numerals existed and knew how to read them. Man did I feel stupid. Anyways, that's my overly drawn out memory of playing Final Fantasy for the first time.


----------



## Fusion (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite retro moment in my life is playing some RPG's with my father back in the SNES era, he will watch me play & unique voice act main plot characters based upon their role/look, it was fun & we finished alot of RPG's together. I have fond memories of it as my father, passed away when i was a kid. I still have a random CD from him just so i can have something that he handwritten to feel like i still have apart of him close.


----------



## Essometer (Nov 20, 2017)

Waking up on Saturday morning 6 o'clock, eating Pizza leftovers from my parents, drinking cocoa and playing Mario Kart 64 or Beetle Adventure Racing.


----------



## impeio92 (Nov 20, 2017)

My fondest retro gaming memory is being whit my brother playing pokemon red, oh what a time to be alive. sorry for my english


----------



## SquidgyBean (Nov 20, 2017)

Retro games were the best had most console and games. 

But my favourite memory was when me and my brother used to play the original Sensible world of soccer. we would bet a small amount of money on who would win. one day while my brother was in the toliet I changed the next match from 2 player to one player verses computer on hard. i made it look like i was playing and my brother was getting so frustrated cause he couldn't score against "me" he picked up the joystick with the suckers on the bottom and slammed it on the tv screen and broke the TV

We are now adults and he still doesn't know I changed it to him  playing the computer on hard.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 20, 2017)

Getting my PS1 at Christmas after my parents telling me I wouldn't get anything.
Biggest troll of my life, but I thank them for that because it made 1000 times happier.
Booting that thing up and trying out the 3 games that came with it was amazing, Need For Speed High Stakes, Mortal Kombat and Medal of Honor. 
I'll never forget that day, most heartwarming experience of my life.


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 20, 2017)

I was born into a house with an NES, and we didn't update our console until the N64, so all of my earliest retro gaming memories are from that console. I can remember games like Super Mario Brothers 3 and Super Contra being the first games I truly could get into as a kid, the things I actually got lost in and would play ad-nauseum despite being a tiny child and completely unable to pass more than the first few worlds/stages in either, (lack of save slots didn't exactly help either), but my fondest memories with those games come from my sister and I playing together in co-op. Those games were hard for me, and even harder for her, being 4 years younger than I, but with enough coaxing I could get her to at least begin playing with me, even if she would die soon. She'd often get frustrated and want to quit, which is why it was so hard to get her to play in the first place, but I think it was being able to share those worlds and experiences I loved with someone else and work towards a shared goal together, offering encouragement and covering each other's backs, that left some of the biggest impressions on my memory. Maybe it isn't exactly retro-gaming-centric as much as it is tangential, but it's the first thing that came to mind when I thought of my favorite and most prominent memories playing retro games.


----------



## Issac (Nov 20, 2017)

Since my older brother got the NES when it was new, I got to play with it from when I was even too young to remember. My earliest memories are still the strongest and most dear to me though, playing Mega Man 2 in my brother's room. 
It was summer, early morning, living on a farm that was nothing uncommon. My brother had gotten a motocross and was out playing around with that, I sat indoors with the bright sparkly blue backgrounds from Flashman's stage beaming out from that huge 12" TV.
The master house on the farm had repainted the facade, and since it was summer all the windows were open, so everything really smelled like paint.

To this day, every time I smell paint I get transported 26 years back in time to that summer morning.


----------



## Stephano (Nov 20, 2017)

It sucks when you come from a big family and you would always spend time with them growing up and then finally.... you all do grow up. As of now, i'm the only child left in the house and that is only because i drive to college while my siblings live on campuses at different schools, or are married. When we were all young and still in the house, i remember times where it was way passed our bedtime, but me and my twin sister Sydney would always play Mario Kart 64 way into the night. What was so memorable was a lot of the times, our parents would walk in and they wouldn't immediately send us to bed, but rather they would pick up the controllers and play with us. Those were always fun times. Some of us would sit on my bed while others would sit on the floor and almost all 7 members of my family would be playing or watching us play Mario Kart. We could have played the gamecube or the xbox, but we always went to Mario Kart. It was something our whole family could do and wanted to do. I miss those days.


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 20, 2017)

Not sure if I'd call it my favorite retro memory but certainly the one that always springs to mind when the discussion comes up about retro memories.  What I most remember is the day I finished Zelda II the first time, having to play in my sisters' room because my own TV wasn't working at the time (not clear on that part) and how happy I was to tell my family that I had finished the game.  For those who have played Zelda II and gotten through the Great Palace without modern use of save states and before the help of guides on the internet, you know how much of an ordeal it is to get there, trudge all the way to the maze that it is to the end, and then fight Thunderbird and Shadow Link.

PS - Since I don't have either a Facebook or Twitter account, I can't like Bitboy that way AFAIK.  Does that invalidate my entry?


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 20, 2017)

To be honest my dearest memory is not a very appealing one i was 6 and i wasnt doing too good in school and my father told me, if i did well in the next exam he would give me an N64, so i studied and got a B and he said ok les go buy it, my class ended late that day so when i was out it was around 18:30 the store closed at 19 so i went running there and i didnt realize there was a glass door, open on one side closed on the other and BAM right in the door with my face i busted up my lips and my front theet got abit out of place.

While my lips all swolen up i still said to my dad we will get the console and them take care of the rest lol, i left the store with an n64 and mario kart64 as my first console ever and a broken bleeding lip and theet.

then years later i had to wear braces to put my theeth back in the correct place but i still remenber that day of getting my n64 with mario kart 64  with found memorys.


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember the taste of fall in the air when I convinced my grandmother to buy me Pokemon yellow. I spent 10 hours battling Pokemon before I went to the pokemart for Oak's parcel and ages online looking at rumors and theories  of how to get Mew and the Pokegods! That started my obsession and collecting habits. Made one of my best friends through Pokemon and got my first real job from playing it.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 20, 2017)

may luck be in my favor! that looks cool, but onward with my gameboy memory, because hell yeah i have some of my best memories playing gameboy. 

me and my grandmother were very close growing up. we spent a ton of time together. my parents were very young (and loved to party hard) so i was sent to her house quite a bit. she used to take me to the grocery store at like 5am when i slept over. one morning we walked past the customer service desk at Shoprite and i spotted a gameboy game called Serpent. it looked awesome from the box art and it did not disappoint. i spent many hours playing serpent and to this day i still do.  i have world record for any % completion on speedrun.com!

every time i play, i remember my grandmother and its in her honor. she died in 2008 very suddenly from a heart attack after years of diabetes.


----------



## Earth97 (Nov 20, 2017)

Best retro game memory?
Collecting all the spheres in Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer to unlock the flame power-up. I didn't manage to do it on my PSX as a child, those speedrun challenges were so hard at the time! Got my revenge some years later on Windows (RIP PSX disk reader), definitely fulfilling.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 20, 2017)

A GBA related memory of mine was when I was playing sheep, me mum n dad went to a friend of me mum.
Their daughter her (at the time) boyfriend appeared interesting in it and I have him let a go at it.
We ended up going to the store so he could get a GBA himself along with Sheep + Planet monsters.
Spend the rest of the day playing Planet Monsters against each other.

I believe I was 10 or 11 at the time.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 20, 2017)

(just have to remember to folow the twitter and stuff when I get home... but if I have different suername, how they gonna know it's me?)

The best I could remind of.. I'm usure because there are a few, but sure was playing with friends xD
I think the best one was with a friend and kirby super star on snes
Me and a friend where hyped for kirby games because of the anime coming dubbed (and post 4kids changes urgh ...but we didn't knew lol)
So, we wanted to play thee super star game, and there was an rental store with one, my parents also had a video/some games rental store that time, but not this game,  so we went that other store a lot of time (together or not) trying to convince the guy there trade for one of my games XD but he don't wanted just one game because the box said " 8 game in one", also Snes wasn't the top of the moment, GC and ps2 where already old so no one gave THAT attention to snes games, so on my paren't store had a pirate DK collection I don't even remember how it was or if was working  and he agreed to trade then. We rushed home to play and so we did but we turned the snes off for some reason, turning on again to see that our save gone, the battery was dry (and we had no knowledge about fixing this like I have today ...) so we played a bit more and agreed to don't turn off the snes to continue the game  next day and so we did.
Not sure if we actually finished this together this time, I'm almost sure not, we played it a lot more doing again until where we could reach XD
After a time, the game was on my parents' rental store (since the game I used to trade was their, this one also was, was what I thought that time) and my mom sold for very cheap for a kid that wanted it, without asking me TT3TT (she did it with all the games I liked from there ... but well this part is more like a sad memory >w> )
well this was sure not a few words ...

edit:
I have to thank you for this giveway, even if I don't win, I'm happy that I could bring back these good memories that where lost because all the life stuff ówo
I miss that friend, I should try to find him again and call him to play kirby again on the snes mini ! xD


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

I loved playing pokemon yellow on the gbc. I remember my uncle finding the game on the ground and giving it to me. Didnt have a gameboy at that and managed to get one cheap, so i could play the game.


----------



## Mario Kart (Nov 20, 2017)

Best memory is definitely my first Grand Theft Auto 3D game, which is Vice City. Generally I think peoples favorite Grand Theft Auto is the first one they play.


----------



## worm28 (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember when the SNES was released and playing Super Mario World i spent hours playing beating and completing that game it took a long time to complete some of my best memories with that system and being a kid i wish i could bring those days back.


----------



## europat (Nov 20, 2017)

A funny memory I remember about retro game is Tetris Attack, on Super Nintendo. I used to play this game at one of my friends on a 14" black and white television, that was quite a challenge since relying to colors could help in this game, lol


----------



## slick1109 (Nov 20, 2017)

So when I got my first Nintendo (NES) as a kid, I was so into playing Mario Brothers that I used to actually Jump up and down every time Mario jumped in the game.  My father used to constantly make fun of me, lol.


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember phoning around trying to locate an N64 for launch day in the UK, and for the life of me I couldn't get one as there was really no such thing as pre-orders. 

Unknown to me, my Mum had called Toys R us during work and managed to get on a list for people who didn't turn up for theirs by mid-day or something. 

Any way I was getting picked up from secondary school (all depressed that I knew I wasn't getting an upgrade from my trusty and now aged SNES) and as I got to the car I went to put my bag in the boot: low and behold she had selflessly taken some personal hours and gone and got me the console with Mario 64 (I had literally saved up for months to get the money ready for it, musing over the tech specs, and religiously reading ONM to get an idea of what I could be playing on this futuristic console).

Such a roller coaster of emotion: I will never forget that day.

That memory is ingrained on my heart, and is one of the reasons I still place the N64 as my favorite console of all time.


----------



## sys64738 (Nov 20, 2017)

In the 80's was my favorite the C64.
But one day has my cousin tell his NES...
From this day was commodore just 2nd favorite.


----------



## fvig2001 (Nov 20, 2017)

Is the Dreamcast retro enough? Anyway, I lived in a country where original Dreamcast games were rare. I found a seller of PSO version 1 and I loved it so much. People would often tell me the Dreamcast is dead but I just kept on playing since I finally had people to play with. I eventually kept on getting NOLed (character reset hacked) but I still kept on playing since I actually liked NOL's character class but eventually we lost Internet due to some weird arrangement and I had to stop playing online through 56K dialup. I found a lot of rare weapons... that my character couldn't use.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Nov 20, 2017)

I was really really hyped when Pokémon Stadium was announced for the west! My friends and I played Pokémon Red/Blue like maniacs and the simple idea of seeing our own Pokémon in full 3D graphics was mindblowing. I had the release day marked in my calendar and counted the days until I finally rode my bicycle to every single local video game shop, department store and electronics store I could think of. Without success, though, so I had to keep asking stores when to expect their delivery (I'm glad there's Amazon nowadays...) and was in luck a few days (or was it weeks? it felt like weeks...) later. A clerk mentioned that he *wished* they had the game since so many Pokémon fans were asking for it - an early example of Nintendo underproducing something with high demand.

So yeah, we played it like crazy and I really enjoyed challenging Pokémon battles for once (no online battles or post-game battling facilities back then) and I think we even spent more time on those mini games than on Mario Party. You could even play your Pokémon game on your TV, you could transfer your own teams... all that was just something very special back in the day.

One day my real-life rival and I had some kind of final and decisive battle to find out who's the better trainer. Everything including Mewtu was allowed (no duplicates, though). I knew he'd start into the battle choosing Mewtu, so I threw in Electrode first. I did some research before our battle (without internet, mind you) and realized that it was able to outspeed Mewtu - so I paralyzed it first and then hit it hard using Explosion. After crippling his most dangerous Pokémon the fight was easy for me. I think I even had some luck and froze one the remaining ones (Dragonite, I think). I won.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 20, 2017)

I dunno if this would count as retro gaming per se, but it was definitely retro to me. (Let me know if I'm doing something wrong).

My favourite and most vivid memory, was when I was about 4. I was really into playing flash games on the old, dusty computer at my uncle's house. I couldn't be there everyday, and it was old and slow, nothing too amazing to play, so I mostly stuck to youtube. It seems my mom and cousin caught onto my interest. So finally on my birthday that year, my uncle bought me a black, used DS Lite and my mom went to the nearest liquidation store and bought me a huge bag of cheap GBA games, not even knowing if they'd work. I took the first 2 or 3 games in the bag that looked interesting, so excited to use my new console, it took almost a day for me and my mom to find out we had to take out the bottom piece on the DS! We setup the console, threw in, I believe either Drill Dozer or some spongebob game and I was glued to it the rest of the day! Sadly this DS later went on to have a top screen with distorted visuals, so I eventually got a new red one.


----------



## danwellby (Nov 20, 2017)

Playing mario golf: toadstool tour on the Gamecube looking around the area (while racking up the amount of shots) when i was around 8 ish i think and varying Mario cart games with close relatives


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 20, 2017)

My first gaming memory was my family's Atari 7800. I don't know how young I was when I played classics like Food Fight, Donkey Kong, and Dig Dug on that machine, but my favorite memory came after when my parents upgraded to an SNES. I fell asleep while they were hooking it up. I woke up to the first level of Super Mario World. The entire family bonded over that machine for many years. In fact the very same console is still at my mom's house with a piece of the plastic casing missing and it turned a gross yellow color. Surprisingly it still (mostly) works!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, @shaunj66   how do you know whether we liked bittboy on Facebook?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 20, 2017)

My favourite... memory? That's tough. My memory is terrible. Oh well. I suppose when I was given a 486DX2 desktop. That thing was very obsolete when I got it, and is so even more now. That was the computer I started using to play games as a child. I played around with the files to change things in-game. Eventually, I broke the game and it wouldn't launch anymore. Therefore, I moved to the next logical step - let's play with the OS files. A few days later, I couldn't get the computer to boot to the Windows 95 GUI and started tinkering with it in DOS mode. And then someone told me not to run a certain command.... so I did. I mean, what did you expect from a child? I was curious to know what it did. Well. The computer didn't even get to DOS mode at this point. And that marked the end of me using that computer for years, until I reinstalled DOS 6.22 on it just a few years ago. I still use it to play games, its CRT display is beautiful, and so is its lack of a speaker. The games used the motherboard speaker to beep. It's loud. And it's fun.
That computer takes well over 2 minutes to POST. wew


----------



## _v3 (Nov 20, 2017)

My best memories was sitting down with my brother in front of the TV and beating ape escape in one sitting (multiple times) because our memory cards were full. Good times.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't want to enter into the drawing, but I wanted share in the topic.

I have alot of great memories playing games but I want to talk about the first system I ever got. When I was a kid we were extremely poor. And my birthday was so close to Christmas that my parents often couldnt afford to get me anything for my bday, and very little for xmas. I remember my parents taking me to one of their friends house where they had kids a bit older than me. These kids happened to have an nes and the first game I ever touched was metroid. I was devastated on that car ride home when I realized what kind of stuff I was missing out on. I wasn't whiney or anything, just defeated. A few months later I woke up on my 5th bday to find my parents playing duckhunt. My mom had saved up to get me my first nes. My greatest gaming memory is playing the legend of zelda. One of the two first games I've ever owned. A few months later my uncle came over with his dog. The barely house broken beast pissed on my nes and it never worked again. Not all stories have happy endings.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Nov 20, 2017)

Uuhhh how I love giveaways!!

My fondest memory is siting outside on the swing and playing pokémon blue. My safest memory is that I once forgot my Gameboy with pkmn gold outside and it got stolen by the kids from the next block. I saw one of them with my Gameboy a few days later and had to proof that it's my Gameboy and my game... I got both back but my Ho-Oh was gone forever..


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the chance!
I loved to play Pokémon Red outside with friends, even if my copy was in spanish (as it was almost impossibile to find an italian copy in the first days after the release) and it was a bit of a mess to understand the moves.
A few years later I remember when a couple of kids managed to get a copy of Gold/Silver in japanese and everyone was looking at those game with all the new features/colors/Pokémons that were still far off from an western release.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Nov 20, 2017)

One of my favorite memories is playing wizards and warriors on the nes. My brother and I stayed up all night until we beat it.


----------



## r1vver (Nov 20, 2017)

I think it was when I finally finished Bucky O'Hare on NES.
It was not so hard game, but it takes me few tries to shut down big green space flyer in the end. And right after it Toad Air Marshal escapes on space stool and I'm like "c'mon, you must be kidding ><".

UPD. Just checked cart. It was bootleg cart with "one hit and you dead" feature... May be that's why i remember it so good...


----------



## plasma (Nov 20, 2017)

Think my most cherished memory is playing Pokemon Red and Blue with my brother who was in hospital at the time. We would link battle and he would always beat me. Safe to say it isnt the same now haha!


----------



## ToonGoomba (Nov 20, 2017)

The joy of doing your best to take on the 2nd Bald Bull fight in Punch-Out!! is so nostalgic when I watched my dad play on his laptop via emulator when i was 4 years old. We always wondered "If we beat this guy, who do you think is next?". Ah...the good ol' days.


----------



## GamerUnity (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember playing the heck out of Pokemon: Fire Red. 
That was my first pokemon game and I loved it to the point my academic grades almost took a beating.


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember TMNT on the NES.  I had to get my mum to help me with the second level (swimming) because I kept dying on the seaweed stuff.  I'm all grown up now and can do it all by myself!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

-


----------



## dazindude (Nov 20, 2017)

that thing looks rad


----------



## pikatsu (Nov 20, 2017)

Best and first retro game i played was Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## geek_76 (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember playing NES and SNES growing up. I remember when all you really had to go on was the box art and if your lucky a review in Nintendo power before plunking down $ for a game.  Lots of fun hours.


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite retro gaming console is the GBA (even if it isn't that old) I by myself didn't own one, but my mother did. I played some Pokémon Fire Red on it, which I liked.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 20, 2017)

My oldest cousin and I were really close when we were younger. I had a SNES and he had a genesis. As a result we would go to each others house every weekend and sit there and play all the games we didn't own. We played A LOT of Sonic 2 and Super Mario World. Good times good times.


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 20, 2017)

People mock Legend of Zelda II, but at least Link and Zelda became an actual couple in that game.


----------



## Jhnsn (Nov 20, 2017)

Super Mario World on the SNES. So good. So much nostalgia. und


----------



## pandavova (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite retro moment was when i was in the "Computerspielemuseum" in Berlin, played Super Mario Bros on a NES and did the Minus World glitch.
I was really happy...


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 20, 2017)

Picking a favorite rero gaming memory is quite a tough one. out of all of them, itd probably be playing DQW monsters 2 on gbc when I was little. (_except for the part where I spent a year of my life searching for the brain key cause the king said it was "in another world" not realizing the "other world" wasnt a key world in game, it was in the companion game that i didnt even know existed GAAAAAH_)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2017)

I have many.. But I enjoyed the days of playing the N64 with my brothers. We got our first one with Vigilante 8, Turok Rage Wars and Pokemon Puzzle League. Rage wars was played nonstop even with the annoying coop bug.

Not sure if it's actually required, but liked and followed as well.


----------



## SANIC (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite memory is beating Super Mario World and hearing that beautiful credits theme for the first time
What a masterpiece


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2017)

Best retro memory is beating that stupid dragon in megaman nes on my DSi.


----------



## Boured (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember first beating Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Red Rescue Team on the GBA, never in my life before hand had a game made me cry before. It is a game I'll never forget.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 20, 2017)

NES was the first game console I've ever played. I remember waking up and playing Super Mario Bros. 3 with my dad. All of the games I really enjoyed and it's what got me into gaming today.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 20, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> ​To celebrate this years Black Friday , GBAtemp have partnered with BittBoy.com to give our members a chance to *win 1 of 2 BittBoy FC Mini Handhelds.
> *
> Sporting a Famicom-style design, a pocket friendly size and bright IPS screen; the BittBoy FC Mini is a great way to experience the 300 classic NES games that are built right in. The BittBoy also features a rechargeable battery, TV output and evn turbo buttons for more convenience.
> 
> ...


My favourite retro gaming memory was playing mk with my friend on snes


----------



## Pikasack (Nov 20, 2017)

My favourite memory would probably be Smash on the nintendo 64, I played that game for hours and hours on end.


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 20, 2017)

Growing up I had a 386 computer, and we had a stack of games on floppy disk.  One of my favourite memories was playing Bubble Bobble with my mum on the keyboard.  Never got far, but had a blast avoiding the "blue whale" and collecting extra lives and fruit.

Plus, that game collection was the reason I ended up in a computer science class in high school.  I learned a ton of DOS commands and how to nagivate computers because of it....


----------



## fodderstein (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember playing Bomberman with my siblings and cousins, winner remain for the next round. Fun times.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite retro gaming memory would have to be the first time I had ever played Majora's Mask as a kid. The surreal psychedelic experience of the game really stuck with me, so much so that I eventually went back to it when the 3DS remake came out.


----------



## dragonmaster (Nov 20, 2017)

i used to play mario on those ages on nes and sness after ,a great time with friends.


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Nov 20, 2017)

I remembered back in the day when I had a PS1 and was playing through Final fantasy VII when it just came out. I pushed everyday to see how far I could go and left the console on overnight when I couldn’t play anymore because I didn’t have a memory card. That’s was a really good time, but man was I pissed when the power flickered, I wasn’t willing to play again until a couple years later when I bothered to get a memory card.


----------



## kennybrace (Nov 20, 2017)

My brother and I rented Klax for the NES, it is a color match falling pieces game.  We had the NES hooked up in his bedroom, but the small TV was an old black and white TV.  So Klax turned into match the shades of gray game.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite memory was from watching my dad play Resident Evil 4 on his old PS2. Ashley was turning cranks on her own during mission 3-1. She was grabbed by a cultist and my dad thought it'd be a great idea to save her with a ROCKET LAUNCHER. Ashley died, but when it showed her death, her leg was blown off. I think it glitched out. It looked like she had steel coming from her leg, like she was a robot. Watching my dad play this game made it by far my favorite game of all time. When I play it today, he can still remember some things about it, so we can talk about it for a while. We could repeatedly fight El Gigante with the Chicago Typewriter for hours! I hope 2005 is retro enough to win!


----------



## Phaanox (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember when I was a kid, sneaking to the living room at midnight to play with my NES until 4 a.m., then waking up to go to school was a pain. My mom sold the NES because of that. Oh good times.


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Nov 20, 2017)

I loved the moment when I realized I played Super Mario Bros. so much, my friend dared me to beat level 1-1 without seeing the screen, and to my surprise, I pulled it off! I got $5 for that!


----------



## Langin (Nov 20, 2017)

The moment I first played Mario kart 64 at my cousin's house, I sucked so hard that I got last. Yet I liked the game so much that my parents decided to give it to me for my birthday together with a second controller. I still own both and my 64 of course.  I have played this game for ages together with my best friend and sometimes we still play it. (Although he often complains about the shitty graphics. )


----------



## Minox (Nov 20, 2017)

Just thought I'd mention Ashens' review of the Bittboy for anyone that might be interested:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 20, 2017)

The legend of Zelda on the nes was a blast. Sure it was only one player, but me and my buddy (not the doll, lol) would play this together. He’d have the map and guide me around. Then, when I died, I’d take a turn with the map guiding him around. We did this with many other games. Super Mario brothers and metal gear were also in heavy rotation. Now, I have an eight year old daughter. She loves looking at maps, so I handed her the overworld map for the legend of Zelda and she guided me around. We had a blast and finished the game in a couple of weekends. We are now hooked on gyromite. She loves to control the pipes. The NES brings me way back and I’m sharing that with my daughter.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember playing some bugs bunny and taz game on the ps1... I didn't know what to do because I forgot what to do... (R.I.P my Ps1...)


----------



## TechyTurtle (Nov 20, 2017)

first retro game i played was pin-bot for nes. My grandpa taught me how to mod psp and showed me this community


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

TechyTurtle said:


> first retro game i played was pin-bot for nes. My grandpa taught me how to mod psp and showed me this community


Damn, you've got a cool grandpa.


----------



## Zetman (Nov 20, 2017)

Maybe nobody knows this, it's a platform puzzle game for nes named Solstice, and then the old zeldas


----------



## Niels Van Son (Nov 20, 2017)

I loved the first time I played Sonic, it was the classic collection on the DS, so much good memories.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite time was playing Tetris on the Famicom, and trying to beat my score each time.


----------



## Robmead23 (Nov 20, 2017)

My fondest retro memory was finally opening all levels and routes on super Mario world on snes


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Nov 20, 2017)

I loved playing Super Mario Bros, which was a great game imo but a bit hard in comparison to Mario games from nowadays. You always need to start from the beginning if you died and that was really annoying sometimes but on the other side it showed me that im not good enough yet to finish the game and to play better. Other good games were of course Pokemon red and blue which I played for many many hours.


----------



## jubbagee (Nov 20, 2017)

My fave gaming memory and fresh in my mind even today was getting a launch day original snes with super mario world bundle. Setting that baby up and wowing at the vivid colours and awesomeness of the game. finding the secret levels and finishing star road. What great memories


----------



## WhiteX (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, when I was 13yo, I had an atari and was walking home from school, A store had a new console running on display so people could see it...The game on it was megaman 2 and i asked the store lady to let me play it a little and she let me, I chose bubble man and was blown away by the waterfall and the big frog, moreso by the teeny tiny frogs that came out of it, I thought, "Man, how do they do it?"

Dad gave me one some months later from birthday, megaman games became an obsession to the point of my getting a tattoo in its honor and I managed to get it featured on Capcom unity among other gaming sites

http://www.capcom-unity.com/jgonzo/blog/2011/01/11/get_equipped_with_this_mega_man_tattoo


----------



## Carlos_DobleC (Nov 20, 2017)

The anecdote that I am going to tell you happened when I was 6 years old: 
I receive the Shuckle of Olivine City and release it because it was a female (at the time all my friends and I thought that the females were weaker) to discover later that I had to return it, this made me feel like crap until I found another Shuckle (in the Pokédex there was not any information about where to find it), when doing Rock Smash again in Olivine City and all of this happened when I was in a break of classes (we took the GBC to school) and the Shuckle did not stay inside the Pokéball, so I entered the classroom playing and I asked my teacher to let me play until I could capture it. She left me and I captured it. So much effort to discover that it was not possible to return "any Shuckle" (programming things and that each Pokémon generated has its own PID).


----------



## Kigiru (Nov 20, 2017)

Heh, here in Poland in 90s and early 00s popular were Famiclones called "Pegasus". There was a lot of fun in collecting cartridges, trading them with people and then, during long evengings obviously playing the hell out of them. Mario, Contra and few others are classics in Poland.

And few years later there was also Sega Master System II in my home. Cool console, i and my brother mastered Sonic the Hedgehog... sadly then this idiot ended in pretty awful enviroment and selled our console to buy alcohol and drugs...


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 20, 2017)

i used to have a ds and loved playing mario party. Me and my friends also loved using download play and playing multiplayer


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 20, 2017)

I grew up separately from my blood brother, but we had gaming as a common interest. One of my best retro memories was bonding with him when we would visit each other's home and play Streets of Rage 2. The first night we beat the game together on Very Hard difficulty mode was immeasurable with joy.


----------



## Alato (Nov 20, 2017)

Ou, so many memories: first time playing Earthbound comes to mind, or when the first time I played Link to the Past and thought I beat the game, but ended up in the dark world and found out that I still had most of the game left to beat.

But I think number 1 would be all the hours and days I spent playing Donkey Kong Country 2 on SNES with my sister and relentlessly hunting down every last DK coin.


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2017)

Just posting to thank  BittBoy.com for the giveaway, and wish everyone good luck in the draw


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

I guess that would be when we went to play with the neighbours to some snes goodness such as DKC and street fighters 2, along wiht super mario world of course. We would always plead until the game over before coming back to the house to my mom, but it would never work since we would use the 50 lives barral code in DKC.


----------



## matpower (Nov 20, 2017)

My most cherished gaming memory is when I beat my first game back in 2004/5.

I was just a little, poor 5y kid with a NES clone called "Phantom System", I had a bunch of games, but I was kinda bad at them lol. My favorite was Kirby's Adventure, this little gem was the first game that I was able to beat it by myself and what made me fall in love with Kirby. I ended up swapping that NES clone and its games for a SNES a year later, but I'll never forget how the NES made me love gaming.


----------



## TheJeweler (Nov 20, 2017)

As a child back in the 90's, my family lived with my uncle and his family. My brother and I were very close to our two cousins, we were always playing around and watching cartoons or playing video games together. At the time all we had was a super nintendo with a few games, Superman, Super Mario Bros, Turtles in time, street Fighter, etc. mostly two player games so we could all try and play together. 

For most of our young lives we would always huddle around the tv after school or on the weekend and just hang. My family was poor so we always got stuff second hand but we never cared because we just enjoyed being able to share with our cousins, even when they had nicer toys and such than we did, we all still played around together with our old snes. Eventually my parents managed to scrape up enough money for us to finally move out after living with our uncle for a good 7 years or so. 

When the time finally came for us to move out my cousins gave us a Nintendo 64 as a goodbye present because they knew how much we loved playing video games. As thanks my brother thought it would be a good idea to give them the super nintendo, that way if we ever visited we could play together no matter what.  We cherished that N64 and even now my brother and I still have the very same system which we bust out every now and again whenever we have our family get togethers and can see each other again.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

my favorite retro gaming memory was when i was 3 we just moved into a new house and we met our neighbors whose kids quickly became my best friends and we played pokemon red&blue late into the night


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 20, 2017)

The GBA just came out, I was like 16, my mom was cool and got me the system with F-zero, Tony Hawk, and a worm light.  Pretty sure I was supposed to be in school but she took me to a K.B toys and the line was out the door and I figured I was just gonna get in there and they would be sold out but Nintendo did it right and sent out a lot of units.  Was blown away by the graphics on the hand held at the time. TONY HAWK IN YOUR HANDS!!!  GBA turned out to be the best handheld I think, I always go back and play goodies like Zelda Minish Cap and Rhythm Tengoku. It was the system that led me to GBAtemp way back then(back when it was a scene release info site), and I'm still here.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 20, 2017)

I was either around five or eight at the time. It was during Christmas I think, we were at a Party of some sort, and my dad was home from Russia (I think). 
and while we were there, I was on my dads back (piggy backing) and I was on his Cobalt blue Game boy Sp, I was playing super Mario World on it.
And he was just carrying me, while I played, I would make some comments while I played, and we were just talking.

Also, Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

Me and my brother used to play Time Crisis on the PS1 with the Gun-Cons. We were really energetic back then and it remains our greatest memory in games.


----------



## Shadicluigi (Nov 20, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> ​To celebrate this years Black Friday , GBAtemp have partnered with BittBoy.com to give our members a chance to *win 1 of 2 BittBoy FC Mini Handhelds.
> *
> Sporting a Famicom-style design, a pocket friendly size and bright IPS screen; the BittBoy FC Mini is a great way to experience the 300 classic NES games that are built right in. The BittBoy also features a rechargeable battery, TV output and evn turbo buttons for more convenience.
> 
> ...


Was born a bit late, but I remember getting a used N64 from GameStation in 2008 and playing the heck out of Banjo and OoT. OoT in particular had a save on the memory card from 1999 called bunny and it was fully completed! I claimed that save until my bro deleted it


----------



## LifeIsParadox (Nov 20, 2017)

pokemon smaragd


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2017)

Jack54782 said:


> Me and my brother used to play Time Crisis on the PS1 with the Gun-Cons. We were really energetic back then and it remains our greatest memory in games.


I miss those days. I had a light gun with HotD 2 and 3 on the original Xbox. Some great days.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 20, 2017)

The first time i layed my hands on a joystick controller on my first console (ColecoVision) and played Donkey Kong
It was AWESOME!!!


----------



## acidmango (Nov 20, 2017)

I spent alot of time hanging out at my grandparents and playing NES/Genesis/SNES with my uncles.
One day my grandmother came home from a flea market with a giant grocery bag FULL of Atari games that she had purchased for $2.00. I believe there was 54 games total in the bag.
My uncles and I spent the entire afternoon playing through this mighty sac of relics. One particular game stood out. Spider-man. What a terrible game! But we had so much fun climbing to the top over and over.
It's a great memory that our family often reminisces about.


----------



## Blue (Nov 20, 2017)

My favourite retro gaming memory was when I received my GBA SP, it was fun to experience my first Pokemon game, Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Nov 20, 2017)

it must have been about 20 years ago in summer holidays, i was about 12 years old, we've got a snes (wich i still use today) with a wildcard 16mbit (only this poor guy died a few years back). like each time we got bored my brother and i rented a new game for a day and like always we copied it to diskettes. only this time we rented Donkey Kong 3 for 24 hours, and it keept asking for more diskettes  when we found out the game was too large for the copier.
in short: from that moment we pleyed the game 24 hours non stop living on cola and chips, and finished the game with all secrets unlocked before returning it the video rental store.


----------



## Scarecrow B (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite retro memory is finally being able to finish Super Mario Bros (NES). Most specifically World 7-4 where you have to figure out the correct order for the labyrinth.


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 20, 2017)

As a kid, playing video games was an every-day activity. In the 1st grade, I would always play my Gamecube before I went off to school. It was always Lego Star Wars..._always._ When I came home, I was off to play more video games. This combined with my favorite TV shows, my life was complete. 

Super Mario Sunshine definitely has a special place in my heart. While it may not be a widely accepted Mario game, I thoroughly enjoyed it as a kid and was incredibly disappointed to see that I had scratched it too much to be playable (I never put the games in their cases). Nowadays, I can't play games such as Mario Sunshine merely because I am too stuck up on the idea that constant 60FPS and 1080p is a NECESSITY for a great gaming experience.

Perhaps one of my favorite nostalgic memories was playing the SNES at my grandmas. The only good game she had was Super Mario World, however I struggled to complete the game due to the fact that I had to think of genius ways to keep the controller sockets in place with tape and books. Nevertheless, I absolutely loved playing the game during Christmas. As a kid, I was a creature of comfort. I could _*never* _play Super Mario World during any other season other than winter. It just didn't feel right.

I was a weird kid


----------



## FateForWindows (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite retro gaming memory is when I finally got to play my first Playstation 1 game, Pac-Man World, on my first TV, and my first Playstation, once again after many years. Even though the TV had lots of problems from its age (the entire right side of the screen had become messed up from keeping a movie on pause and after just a few minutes of staring at the game over screen part of Toc-Mans face had temporarily burnt into the screen), after many days and hours and school days I managed to complete the game, an accomplishment I had never done when I first played.

Back then, life was a lot simpler and better for me and I was a Nintendo and Sony fan for the most part, and I still own both the console and game to this day. Nowadays life is tougher for me but I still enjoy it. Nowadays I still play Nintendo but have switched from Sony to Microsoft for my 2nd favorite. I've also developed a love for the Saturn, but I still remember the simpler days.


----------



## dazindude (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite memory was beating link to the past after losing my save file 3 times


----------



## AL_16 (Nov 20, 2017)

ZX Spectrum my first game machine
It was in 80th... Favorite games was Dizzy, sobateur, barbarian, rtype. Little later - rambo(atari 2600 clone), dendy(famiclone), smd2, ps1(silent hill+RE forever) and...........Now i am ahem-ahem  years old and cant stop. My little girl growing up in old gamer's family
Good luck my friends!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2017)

Lots of great posts so far! 

Good luck to everyone entering!

Please spread the word on social media to give friends and family a chance to win too!


----------



## Beerus (Nov 20, 2017)

my favourite memory has to be when i first got my shiny cyndaquil from crystal spent somuch fking time on soft reseting it was a pain but worth it !


----------



## Jtan (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite retro memory has to be playing Madden 96 on my Sega Genesis (that I still own and play) with my dad. I was only 9 years old, it honestly taught me how to be a gracious winner/loser. 

But my father on the other hand.. I can remember a few times where he dropped the controller and literally told the game to fuck off and walked out the room. He couldn't take losing back to back to his 9 year old son lol! He still denies it to this day. But we both know he hates John Madden because of that game.


----------



## sansnumen (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't quite remember exactly how it happened but I am glad that I found Chrono Trigger as a kid. It really kindled my love for RPGs. I did play Pokemon Blue as a kid when a friend let me borrow his Gameboy. But Chrono just had this magic that Pokemon could never best. I've been a huge fan of RPGs since finishing Chrono Trigger.


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 20, 2017)

its always been about ghouls and ghosts for me back in the day .. when me and my older brother finished the NES version at 3am we woke our mum up to tell her .. she wasn't pleased it was a school night and it was the middle of the night ... years later Super Ghost & Goblins came out on SNES ... we we got to the end .. Finally ( Leaving the console on for days ) ... it sent us back to the very beginning to look for a Hidden Key


----------



## lordelan (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember playing Super Soccer with a friend for countless nights on a Super Nintendo we placed secretly in a garden house when I was young.
There was a small TV and whenever his family was about to visit us, we made sure he sleeps by me and after our parents fell asleep we sneaked into the garden house in the dark and fired up Super Soccer. Oh those memories.


----------



## flojomojo (Nov 20, 2017)

I always wanted an Atari, but my parents wouldn't get me one. Now I'm obsessed! See what happens when you try to "help" a kid?

I wish someone would rerelease the excellent Sunsoft port of Spy Hunter. 

And I hope I win this contest. I would have bought a Bitt Boy a long time ago, but they seem to have vanished from most USA sellers.


----------



## migles (Nov 20, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Lots of great posts so far!
> 
> Good luck to everyone entering!
> 
> Please spread the word on social media to give friends and family a chance to win too!


i already asked but here's again, because it seems lost between the entries:


migles said:


> can i participate and ask to give away the console to another gbatemper if i would win?
> even tought he is already participating?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Nov 20, 2017)

migles said:


> i already asked but here's again, because it seems lost between the entries:


I have the same question

But anyway, here´s my memory card





Wait, that´s not it...

Ok, now for real

When I was a kid and played Yoshi´s Island on my Sister´s GBA for the first time, I loved
that game, I even bought my own copy of the game when I got my first console (DS lite)


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 20, 2017)

Sharing a keyboard to play the dos game Liero hotseat multiplayer with friends


----------



## calagan (Nov 20, 2017)

I starved myself eating cheap hotdogs every day for months to save on my lunch money to buy a Vectrex on clearance at the local toy store.

Playing Minestorm, Hyperspin and Berserk for hours on, hidden in the basement's boiler room (I never told my parents I bought it), made it all worthwhile: it took years before any system could match the Vectrex' ability to display so many objects on the screen so fast and smoothly thanks its vector display technology.


----------



## Onsonj (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember when I first got my fat grey game boy with Pokémon blue. I took it to school and the other kids had a gameshark and were getting all kinds of Pokémon. I came home crying because I wanted one to be like the other kids. She didn’t have a lot of money but she took me to wal-mart and bought one for me. She passed away 14 years ago, and I still have the same gameshark she bought me.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

Honestly, my favorite retro gaming moment would have to be something not quite so retro. Back on the Wii (well, I guess it is technically retro now) I played my first Legend of Zelda game. I fell in love with the series, my favorite being Twilight Princess.


----------



## jebscc (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite memory as a child was back in 1993 while playing Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins on the original Gameboy.  Fun game and at that time I was 10 years old and you talk about a hard game to play at that age.


----------



## |<roni&g (Nov 20, 2017)

My favourite gaming memory has to be the night I discovered video games. It was the late summer of 98 I'm 7 and had gone to visit my sister in London and her boyfriend at the time had a N64 (which I had no idea such a thing existed, I had only ever seen and played gameboy)
Seeing Goldeneye & Zelda was mind blowing, shooting a guard and taking their machine gun to use on the next guard was like nothing id had access to at the time, my eyes hadn't seen that. A distinct memory that night was on Fighters Destiny for N64, knocking the enemy off the suspended platform to their doom and they'd fall down, as a power rangers fan that was exactly the kind of game I needed.

That Christmas of 98 I got an N64 and fresh green controller for multiplayer, Goldeneye and 007 (given by my sisters boyfriend who's console I had truly discovered gaming on) and the rest is history

Side story, old menory I have from around 2000 was playing Toca on a ps1 demo disc and thinking "well that's it, graphics can't possibly look any better than this". Little did I know.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 20, 2017)

Playing Pokémon Red as a kid was fun. I would always use cut to remove the grass when I didn't want to battle and had no repels or when my Pokémon had low health.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

Beating Mario World for the first time was one of the things that I remember. Beating the level without help from someone else and just watching the end credits roll. Pretty amazing for a kid.


----------



## 19wert (Nov 20, 2017)

I have fond memories of playing Super Mario Land on my GameBoy.


----------



## Vullurian (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite memory was playing Emerald on my GBA for the whole day for weeks. I'd go to sleep early everyday so i could have more energy to play it non stop.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Nov 20, 2017)

tfw you broke night 3 days in sonic 2 just because you couldn't get past the damn last stage with no rings



was totally worth once I completed it though, especially as a kid when the stupidest accomplishments are the most satisfying


----------



## Acetonide (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a lot of favorite memories for retro gaming, but the one freshest in my mind is probably playing Super Mario Bros. 3 with my girlfriend on an original NES and beating it with her.. It had always been one of my favorite games since playing it with my brother when I was young and it was really special being able to share it with my gf and finishing the game with her.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 21, 2017)

I used to load up the last level of Donkey Kong Country on SNES, pause the fight, and then air guitar during the awesome guitar parts in the living room.


----------



## torpedo_XL (Nov 21, 2017)

In the morning, when my mom preparing breakfast, me and my friend playing snow bros in 32 inch crt tv with nes. 
1995-96
good old times.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Nov 21, 2017)

One of my most fond memories is with my brother, and playing bubble bobble with him.  We put so many hours into that game, and it taught us to work together.  I miss the days when I had the opportunity to spend time with him.


----------



## bbking67 (Nov 21, 2017)

well my favorite memory has to be opening my Intellivision console Christmas 1980 and firing up Space battle.  It just seemed so sophisticated.  Played Baseball and Sea Battle literally for hours with my dad and anyone else who would play.  Good times.  Lost my dad this year and I just want to play one more round of Sea Battle with him.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite retro memory was playing Super Mario Bros 3 with my brother. We decided to play through every world without warping.


----------



## randy5061 (Nov 21, 2017)

My dad got me a used n64 with two controllers and a few sport games and that was my first experience with video games a few years later we got a free ps2 with some more sports games from a long time family friend. Then for Christmas i got a DS Light with new super Mario bros i away played it but then i broke the bottom screen but i could still use touch screen so i still played with it for a long time until about 2 years ago i had to get rid of it cause it got soaked and didn't work than a few later i got a GBA SP from a friend with a Pokemon card trade then i got a GB color that i lost a year after i got it. Then i got introduced to XBOX OG my step dad dug out his old XBOX OG with a modchip installed he also gave me his old NES and SNES which i still play now i have a 2DS B9S,2 GBA SP's,N64,Genesis,2 soft modded/modchiped XBOX OG,GameCube Modchiped,1FAT PS2 with fmcb and a Slim PS2,PS3 ,and a XBOX 360 that will soon have XKEY360 i love all of them equally and i would love to be able to take my libary of NES games with me on the go but the 2ds seems to play weird and it dont fit in my pocket i have no personal preference to what system i play i love retro and modern games


----------



## mrtimotei (Nov 21, 2017)

My best memory is also my dumbest memory.
Megaman X was the first game I ever played (it was my older brother's game). However, being the 4-year-old that I was, I didn't understand how the controller worked or anything. I would keep playing the first stage, and run along with the cars that came down the highway. I would never go any farther in the stage because I knew enemies would come at me, and I could die! The thought of dying scared me. So for a long time, my only knowledge of Megaman X was just that first section of the first stage. I wonder how my younger self would've reacted to seeing the rest of the game...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 21, 2017)

If I could travel back in time to re live a moment in retro gaming that would be a tough one.... Either my first time beating Metroid on the NES or Ninja Gaiden NES or Contra with a friend.... Or before even that hooking up my Atari 2600 and TV to an extension cord and playing outside under a tree. Was such a great time. My life is honestly filled with a ton of great memories with retro gaming and I wouldn't trade any of them for anything!


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 21, 2017)

Playing Mine Storm on my Vectrex.  The best gaming memories I have had were on that system.


----------



## StriderVM (Nov 21, 2017)

My biggest "retro gaming" related memory is when I saw Marvel VS Capcom in the arcades for the first time.

I saw X-Men VS Street Fighter and Marvel Superheroes VS Street Fighter. The appeal was there but limited since it was limited to two franchises. But then MVC1 came long.... OMG it's Captain Commando! From the 4 player beat em up! It's Strider Hiryu! My childhood ninja! It's Megaman/Rockman! It's Jin! From that obscure Capcom fighting game! On a fighting game! With Marvel characters are bonus! OMG! I didn't even play the earlier VS games but with Marvel VS Capcom, I need to play it. And thus started my obsession with the versus fighting games. =)


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Nov 21, 2017)

It was December of 1995, and I had just spent 25 weeks saving up for a Nintendo Gameboy Pocket. I was 5 years old and knew I would never want to buy another thing in my life. At $2 a week allowance I did every chore asked of me and asked for more ways to help out for more money. My mom drove me to Toys R Us and went up to the window and asked for a Gameboy. The lady askec me what color, blue or silver? I didn't have the money for tax and was about to cry. I hated my life suddenly. I couldn't wait longer, I had to show the other kids at school I was cool. I didn't know what tax was. My mom paid the tax.  I got a silver Gameboy Pocket. Then we're about to leave and I said I wanted to look at the games. I saw Super Marioland 2 and fell in love with the cover art. That was the game for me. I told my Ma i'd save up for 16-17 more weeks to buy the game myself. She came over to me and said Ryan I love you, and I'm so proud you saved all of your money up for something that is great and not had just spend it on candy. She bought me the game. I love my mom.


----------



## Foxchild (Nov 21, 2017)

I had saved up enough to buy an nes game for the first time.  I read the backs of the boxes at the store and picked out Bionic Commando.  Used to get up early Saturday morning to play it.  It was the first NES game I ever beat (after SMB).  Still one of my favorite games.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Nov 21, 2017)

My best retro game memory is not Nintendo, not SEGA, definitely not SONY, but EPOCH. Introducing, the Barcode Battler II:





I had tons of fun playing through the E1 campaign, playing through the E2 campaign with my password from the E1 campaign, and hunting all sorts of barcodes and trying them out, then using my imagination to draw what I think they are in a piece of cardboard. Definitely loads of fun!

The card art is pretty good too!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 21, 2017)

Many many moons ago, back when I was just a wee lad, I used to visit my cousins fairly regularly. They had one of the coolest console games around, the NES, complete with Mario/Duckhunt, Zapper controller, 2 controllers. Now Mario/Duckhunt was great and all, but there were other gems that they had obtained, two of which were Darkwing Duck and TaleSpin. We used to play those games all the time and it was a struggle to progress, but it was always a blast to play.

Fast forward over a decade later and I realized that we never beat the first level.


----------



## zeveroth (Nov 21, 2017)

Year: 1987
Place: Augsburg, Germany US Army base 
Age: 8 yrs old 
We lived in apartment building style housing. People were coming and going. One day these people were moving away and selling stuff. I used my allowance and some cash from my mom to buy it. I experienced Super Mario Bros and duck hunt for the first time. This was a million times better than the old clecovision and Atari I had. I spent years on learning secrets about Mario.


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 21, 2017)

My strongest memory is on a NES playing a game called Shadowgate and how it took me a decade to figure out a puzzle in the game and realized that the game was nearly complete. The thing is after figuring out what to do, the whole game takes only 10 minutes to complete, ugh, it took me 10 years to complete a 10 minute game .
I did though stopped playing it most of that time though, due to not figuring out what to do.


----------



## Sym (Nov 21, 2017)

Keeping my NES paused while I went to school so I didn't have to restart Super Mario Bros. First time making it to world 8 and I didn't want to lose my progress.


----------



## LuLuLu (Nov 21, 2017)

ShawnTRods said:


> When does the 10% discount finish? @shaunj66
> 
> I have got a few retro handheld completely boxed as collection. Supaboy, Supaboy S, retro duo portable amongst many others
> I might just buy the black one. Looks nice


30th, Nov.


----------



## LuLuLu (Nov 21, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I will enquire and update the post when I know. The BittBoy does look smart doesn't it? It's really tiny.



30th, Nov.


----------



## LuLuLu (Nov 21, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> My first gaming memory was my family's Atari 7800. I don't know how young I was when I played classics like Food Fight, Donkey Kong, and Dig Dug on that machine, but my favorite memory came after when my parents upgraded to an SNES. I fell asleep while they were hooking it up. I woke up to the first level of Super Mario World. The entire family bonded over that machine for many years. In fact the very same console is still at my mom's house with a piece of the plastic casing missing and it turned a gross yellow color. Surprisingly it still (mostly) works!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also, @shaunj66   how do you know whether we liked bittboy on Facebook?


We will know.


----------



## Tubby31 (Nov 21, 2017)

My first Contact with Videogames was a GameBoy whit Tetris and Super Mario Land as a 6 Year Old Child and that makes me so happy that i play a lot  And Today it´s my Hobby and i meet a lot of very good friends during online Gaming and i would happy again like a 6 year old child when i win this peace of Retro


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2017)

My best memory is from when I was 8 years old.

I lived in Montréal back then, and my family was rather poor. We didn't have much money to afford extras like toys and video games.
One day, a former friend of mine, called Jennifer, was really nice with me. Cheerful girl, and very much caring about her friends. She gave me her Gameboy Pocket, with Pokémon Silver, absolutely out of nowhere.
It was an amazing gift for me. I never ever knew Pokémon outside of the anime, so it was a totally different world to me. I played so many hours in it. Despite the language barrier, because I only spoke French back then, while most games only existed in English, it was very difficult for me to progress. And yet, after so much grinding, I eventually finished the whole thing.
That was certainly the best time I have ever spent playing on a Gameboy, by far.
I no longer own the Gameboy, nor the game, but the memories remain.


----------



## SonyUSA (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite memory was when I was playing Sunshine Stables on GBA and found a horse that costed a negative amount of money. When I bought it, I was rewarded with an ass ton of money in game. I realize now, today, that it was probably an integer overflow bug, but I thought it was an amazing glitch at the time...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite retro moment was when I downloaded the (a) Sega Genesis emulator and played "backups" of all the games I played on Sega Channel as a kid. Gunstar Heroes was my jam.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 21, 2017)

My first ever time playing Earthbound! The SNES was launched just under a decade before I was born. Almost two and a half decades after it came out, I played Earthbound and it was the most exuberant, joyous, and heartwarmingly nostalgic gaming experiences I've ever had. Literally took me back in time to when I was really young. Fantastic game, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Rokku (Nov 21, 2017)

Beating Final Fantasy VII for the first time! I need to beat it again one of these days.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite retro gaming memories are from when I was a kid, and my mom would sometimes rent a SNES with Donkey Kong Country, Bubsy or Super Mario. We would play it multiplayer for hours until I had to go to bed.
I didn't own a game console yet at this point, so those are some of my earliest gaming memories, and they will always hold a special place in my heart. Gaming was new and exciting and I would give anything to be able to experience games for the first time all over again, it was truly mind blowing.


----------



## Frostbite189 (Nov 21, 2017)

I still love and play tiny toons buster busts loose for snes, man I love that game


----------



## MarKSlasH (Nov 21, 2017)

I remember when I've got an Atari 2600 from my father, played a lot of Enduro, Frostbite, River Raid and many others.

My best retro memory is when I figured out how to beat Jungle zone act 2 on Sonic foraster System.


----------



## Varon12 (Nov 21, 2017)

I remember fondly playing Adventure Island 2 and always getting so stoked when I got on a skateboard or got a dinosaur to ride. Anyways I had played all day and my brother accidentally knocked the old NES that we got from a swap meet off the dresser and caused it to turn off. then two days later he lets me know he played all night to get me back to where I was in the game. Still have that old console with a chip in the plastic corner as a reminder.


----------



## Nulla (Nov 21, 2017)

I have more retro gaming memories than I could count, can I post more than one? I remember going to this one local game store every Sunday where they let you play any game you wanted in the store for an entire hour for like a dollar. I would always play Zelda Majoras Mask because that was my favorite game series back then. The store has long since closed. This may not count as "retro" to many people but I also remember playing Wind Waker for the first time as a demo at the local beach where I live. Some big tour truck stopped by the sand and there were Gamecube kiosks and me and a bunch of other people ran up from the water to play the demos.  Oh and then there's playing Super Mario 64 for the first time and even as a kid being blown away by those 3D graphics  I remember as a kid thinking "Man this game is so huge!" And even later on I would get blown away again when I played the same game on my Nintendo DS now that it was portable!


----------



## angela18 (Nov 21, 2017)

River Raid on Atari 2600 was awesome!


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 21, 2017)

I would say receiving my first computer on christmas when I was around 7 or 8 years old. It was a Commodore 64 breadbox style. It wasn't retro at the time of course, it was still in production. The games I got with it were absolutely terrible, but they remain some of my favorite game to this day. I sat and played on the thing for days in the living room on the 'big' 24" tv, then eventually it was moved into my sisters room (hers was biggest) and we both played on her 18" colour 'portable' tv. Eventually she got sick of me waking her up a 6am to play games like bubble bobble, ant attack, flimbos quest, top duck, hover bovver etc. I finally got the C64 all to myself in my room, with my 12" black and white tv. It wasn't too easy playing hustler in greyscale, but that was part of the fun.
The C64 remains one of my favorite computers to this day, I just which I had the space to keep one set up permanently.


----------



## netovsk (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello!

My favorite retro gaming memory is getting scared to the point of dropping the controller and running away the first time I transformed into Supersonic in Sonic 2 back in 1993, which I wasn't aware of. The Supersonic transformation makes my heart race to this day!


----------



## Closet Nerd (Nov 21, 2017)

Easily: Pokemon silver on GBC. Most people are aware that in the postgame you can catch the 3 legendary beasts who roam Johto. Except I was 12 and it was 1999 and this information was not widely circulated at the time even if basic knowledge. Fast forward 10 years later and the battery on my silver cartridge still works so my save is there - I wound up using the repel shenanigans I learned via the internet and got the 3 beats in one afternoon.


----------



## naveedy (Nov 21, 2017)

My favourite retro gaming memory would need to be the first time that I laid eyes on The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. My uncle had just bought a Super Nintendo, and brought it over to our house so that we could play, and we watched him as he beat the game! It was so amazing, and that was when I realized that I must become a master of Zelda games as he was.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Nov 21, 2017)

My best experience was Christmas Day when I got my NES and played it with my mom and dad. <3
That day I became a gamer.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 21, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> the 300 classic NES games that are built right in.


Doesn't that kinda get into a legal gray area considering that this device isn't officially licensed by Nintendo? (Or is it? Correct me if I'm wrong...)
That being said, I'd love to have a chance to win one of these things!
I've always had a passion for video games, but no game has stuck out to me more than Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness for the Nintendo GameCube. As one of the more obscure and neglected Pokémon titles, I loved it and still enjoy it to this very day.


----------



## LuigiXHero (Nov 21, 2017)

I grew up loving rather odd gameboy games like Kirby's Block Ball. Even though it was a breakout clone it still was a lot of fun to play.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's a shame I never grew up in the 80s or 90s, but my awesome dad made it completely up to me on my 13th birthday. He found out that an arcade he went to as a boy was still open, and he took me there, and we spent the whole evening playing the likes of Contra, Missile Command and even PacMan. He introduced me to the staff there, who still remember him as a boy. And that's not even the best bit... they let us take home a Scramble cabinet with a broken coin door!

Too bad they've gone out of business now because that was the time of my life.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 21, 2017)

For me its more the general nostaligia, back when I was young and could afford to spend hours on the weekend just playing Sonic or Mario games.

I still remember when I got Sonic Mega collection on the Gamecube years later and was once again able to play a game that I had lost years prior (Sonic 3) which was exciting for me because Sonic 3 and Knuckles was and still is my favourite game.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 21, 2017)

My retro consoles were the Nintendo Entertainment System, and the Watara Supervision.. (It was a knock-off of the GameBoy).
Somehow, I was very happy with the games that I owned. But looking back to the old days, it looks like I punished myself by playing the games on the SuperVision 
Advice: Don't ever play on the SuperVision


----------



## mgrev (Nov 21, 2017)

I loved playing Spyro: a hero's tail, and The eternal night. They were my favourite games when i was younger. I still play them every now and then.


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 21, 2017)

I remember when I was a Kid, I used to study hard and hard, I was so poor that I did not have Christmas gifts or anything until o grownup and I worked and I was able to buy things myself, so I remember The day my father gave me my first Nintendo 64, and bought me Harvest Moon 64, that was officially my first game and last until I grew up, but really enjoyed the story and music, gives me really good memories.


----------



## Quest4glory (Nov 21, 2017)

Quest for Glory IV is my favorite retro gaming memory. It was so buggy that it was near impossible to beat, but damn if it wasn't worth it. The atmosphere, slavic/Transylvanian theme was the best. Also created my GBAtemp username after it so many years ago!

Edit: For the youngins: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest_for_Glory:_Shadows_of_Darkness


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 21, 2017)

Playing first Zelda and Super Mario with my dad :'(
That's the best memory I have up to this day
Yeah gaming helped me to get through life and all, but me and my dad competing in Mario, can't top that


----------



## migles (Nov 21, 2017)

my favorite memory was when my aunt who lives in another country, spent her vacations in here
she did bring me a gameboy color game, pokemon crystal as a gift, as a kid with no control, when she was not around i would go spy in her bag to look at the box art
some days later she gave me the game, only to open an empty box with just the manuals :C
apparently the store where she picked it up forgot that was a display unit with no game, she sent me in the mail months later the game and i can't forget the night that i plugged that pretty blue cartridge in my green gameboy and the first time playing pokemon, it was my first coloured game boy game as well..
the game was in a language that i couldn't understand but it's funny how that didn't stop me from learning the game and that's how i started to learn other languages actually.


----------



## neotank19 (Nov 21, 2017)

My dad bought an original Gameboy for himself. One time I snuck it into school while in the fourth grade. I would play it while I was pretending to study and this went on for several days. Then the teacher found out and made me stick it in my locker.   

Donkey Kong and Zelda Link's Awakening were the first games I ever played on it.  I still enjoy playing those old games every now and then. I find them more enjoyable than a lot of new games.


----------



## yusuo (Nov 21, 2017)

My most memorable was taking my n64 into school and playing 4 player Mario kart, however we didn't know one of our friends was epileptic.

Half way through moo moo farm he starts nudging me, repeatedly, he was last at this point so I just thought he was cheating, without looking I punch him in the arm and he falls off his chair, it's about this time that we realise he's having a seizure.

We all kinda made sure he's alright apart from the person who was in 3rd, who continued the race and won while we were stationery.

He was alright 5 minutes later but at the time we thought the dreaded blue shell had claimed another victim that day

Hindsight it was funny, even the guy who had the fit saw the funny side


----------



## Xen0 (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite memory was the flying itself with the cape in Super Mario World on the SNES. Back then I didn´t get close to finish the game or anything, but I really loved (and still do) the cape and flying with it.


----------



## Snoogins757 (Nov 21, 2017)

I wanted a snes for Christmas with super street fighter 2 turbo edition however my birthday is the 20th of December my mum  said it would have to be a joint gift, so morning of my birthday I'm all excited open my present and its street fighter I then had too wait 5 days to play it I know that instruction manual oh so well!!!!


----------



## Gekko64 (Nov 21, 2017)

I have very fond memories of unpacking my N64 20 years ago. I will always associate that smell when you unpack new hardware with the N64 and Super Mario 64, my first and favourite console and game of all time.


----------



## elBenyo (Nov 21, 2017)

For me it was beating Banjo Kazooie when I was 7 years old. I remember I ran outside and went to all of my friends houses in the neighborhood to let them know. Thanks GBAtemp.


----------



## ShroomKing (Nov 21, 2017)

my "favorite" moment in my history of video games was probably when my friend traded his gameboy color for my original gameboy just because his batteries were dead


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 21, 2017)

@shaunj66 well, I'm not really old enough to have true retro gaming memories, but hell, I'll tape a picture of a SNES to my Wii and set my TV to the lowest resolution possible.
The first video game I played was Mario Kart Wii. I was about...I think six or seven. And I sucked. But, I got better with time
Mario Kart Wii was my favorite game, and really the only one I wanted to play, since I was terrible at NSMBW. But, my dad just kept getting me to play it, and I got really good. I'm very good at MKW nowadays, and still enjoy playing on my Wii. Now that it's hacked, I like to play CTGP-7 and Newer Super Mario Bros Wii.
I don't have a Facebook or Twitter, so, yeah, I'll end with this:


Spoiler: FACEBOOK MEME


----------



## TLOZmaster (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite memory is when I got my Gameboy Color. It was awesome and came with Croc which I played and then replaced with a copy of Pokemon Yellow  Thanks for doing this giveaway!


----------



## MrCatFace (Nov 21, 2017)

Favorite retro memory: I beat Earthbound and I cried during the ending.


----------



## Asdolo (Nov 21, 2017)

I just owned a Famicom clone when I was young while other people used to have the Sega Mega Drive.
Then, when PS2 came out, my family just bought my cousin's used PS1.
Then I discovered and loved Pokémon and I had to emulate the games, so my real favourite memory is when I bought a DS Lite with my own money. Now the rubber button backings are worn out


----------



## frogboy (Nov 21, 2017)

my first retro memory was actually thanks to emulation. i never owned game consoles/handhelds growing up, but my dad had a pocket pc for work and he figured out how to run gb/gbc games. now that i think about it, i played my first mario game (land 2) on that pocket pc...


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite retro gaming memory was play my first rpg game in Atari 2600, Secret Quest, awesome


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 21, 2017)

Its not nintendo-related, but it'd probably have to be playing Sonic the Hedgehog on Genesis when we were about 4 and 6 respectively. We only got limited hours to play and thus were moderately shoddy, and it was always kind of an event whenever we somehow managed to get past the Labyrinth Zone


----------



## tglaria (Nov 21, 2017)

Definetly playing Super Mario Bros. and Super Mario Bros. 3 on the NES with my family.
Those were good times.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Nov 21, 2017)

Building my first PC back in 2003.


----------



## Sevael (Nov 21, 2017)

I always think back fondly on the Christmas after Metroid II came out. I loved the first game and was really happy to receive the sequel as a gift. I didn't care about the other gifts I got, I just sat and played it on my Game Boy until late into the night. The moody atmosphere of Metroid II late at night in the dark all by myself -- great gaming experience that I'll never forget.


----------



## Termer (Nov 21, 2017)

Every Thanksgiving, my family gets together with my Uncle and cousins to eat and enjoy each other's company. During these occasions, my cousins and I like to play Super Mario Land 2 on our hacked original XBox. Last year was the best. Trash talking each other, taking turns beating levels, and eventually beating Wario. That was the best. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## freestile (Nov 21, 2017)

All requirements met so were good to go. Honestly my first retro memory was beating Dragon Warrior. I was so young back then. It came out in 86 and I was born in 82. I think I acquired it in about 87-88. I was like 5-6 years old when I played this fully and beat it. lol!!! I dont even remember how I acquired the game back then, but I did. I was too young to really even have a favorite genre of game yet. That didn't come to realization until sometime in the 90's, but yeah for me it had to be beating Dragon Warrior(Dragon Quest) when I was around 5-6 yrs old. I remember how happy I got. There's many other retro memories for me, but this one seemed to have stuck out. Maybe the fact I was so young, ya know. Word.


----------



## SNEAKxxATTACK (Nov 21, 2017)

I think my favorite retro gaming memory is when I finally caught a Shiny Ho-oh on the original PokeGold and I dropped my GBC hard on the tile floor while it was still on. A large crack appeared on the GBC. But it still worked and I was able to save the game.


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Nov 21, 2017)

My favourite Retro gaming is Contra. I played it everyday when I was like 5 years old with my cousin at his house. Even though we never beat up the full game, recently, he put his console working again and we did it. It was an awsome game to that time.


----------



## Bryan Vázquez (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite gaming memory was me and my mom playing Super Mario Bros. on the NES. Even though I could never get through that first water stage, she’d always beat it for me.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Nov 21, 2017)

I guess by posting I automatically join in on the drawing but if I am drawn please pick another person for the winner as I just want to share a retro gaming memory even if I win or dont. 


I remember when I was just a child and gaming was very new to me. I had a nes or intellivison (idk which I'm  just stating how I remember it) I remember looking like a VCR. It could have very well been a VCR and me being so young I thought the VCR was the game system hahaha. Well the game I was trying to boot and i got working as a child eventually  was indeed later discovered due to screenshots I found when I was older and was a game called "rad racer" this had to be my very first game I ever played. I remember if you crashed you stopped pulled over waited for the animation to end and then you could continue to drive again. Being so young I have no idea the age nor whwre i was living at the time but faint memories still exist of this very moment and I charish it to this day.  I believe it was my truly first ever video game I ever played and to me that means something ... I have so many more memorise with SNES and genesis etc but this one stood out to me the most.


----------



## Bernhard (Nov 21, 2017)

I was really young (about 4 years old)
i discovered the glory of the old nintendo entertainment system (short NES) and princess zelda...

My first game was the legend of Zelda 1.( it didt take long till i found out that zelda was the princess xD )

i describe the best moment as a whole game, because simple for me... the game was everything some one could wish for. 
i grew up with Link and Zelda... played every title(majoras mask on n64 the first time not on 3ds ^^ think it should be said because the original was gold ... it really was goldxD )
but the one title that took my heart away, was the first one released on the NES. 

ofcourse graphics now a days play an important role in the videogamebusines...but no game could be as good as the The Legend of Zelda 1 on NES made 1986


----------



## Joom (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone remember calling that Nintendo hotline before the internet was booming that would give you walk throughs and tips for games? Boy howdy I do.


----------



## Bottlehead1999 (Nov 21, 2017)

As a kid, despite not growing up with old consoles, I found retro games interesting with Sonic Mega Collection + on the PS2 and Wii Virtual Console games. One of the Wii VC games I had was Super Mario Bros. 3. My grandma had come over to watch me and my brother while my parents were out. She sat and watched us try to do well but laughed, thinking it was funny, when we died.


----------



## Ashura32 (Nov 21, 2017)

My first game was Sonic 1 on the Mega Drive, used to be scared of Labyrinth Zone.


----------



## justinbug2 (Nov 21, 2017)

oh how i loved being stuck at final castle at yoshis island then figuring it out one day. then beat the game and heard that great music ^^

thanks for this btw/.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2017)

My best gaming moment was when i met Eugene Jarvis the creator of so many great arcade games. He actually talked to me for ages about family and loads of other stuff he then gave me loads of hints and tips to be better at his games.


----------



## JohnathanMonkey (Nov 22, 2017)

My favorite memory was opening up my Super Nintendo on Christmas. It was the only thing that I asked santa for


----------



## nashismo (Nov 22, 2017)

Difficult, there are so many and I have to keep it short!

Imagine reading my story with Matoyas Cave music:

In Chile with my brother playing FF1 in english, circa 1991. When we turned into the Warriors of light, the dragon title and we turn into adults in the game. As we didn't know english too well, we imagined the whole story in our heads! For us, we got older in the game because we had been 4 thousand years fighting against CHAOS!! Also in the same game, the mistery of the tomb that spoke about a warrior of old, and we always thought there was something hidden in the game there! We made so many stories of our own that they cannot be share in such small post 

My dream would be to remake that game using my imagination, the imagination of those two kids living at the end of the world.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Bullseye (Nov 22, 2017)

One of my best memories was playing Streets of Rage on a Saturday afternoon with my brother, trying to beat the game together but taking very long to do it. We had to put the game on hold to eat a snack mid afternoon and after we returned to our fight. Great memories. Was amazing when we beat it.


----------



## Another World (Nov 22, 2017)

here is one gaming memory i will always cherish: sitting on the floor with my dad playing Ice Hockey on the Atari 2600. i can still recall that "after work" smell and how awesome it felt that he wanted to play video games with me. this had to be '81/82-ish.

-another world


----------



## austin5623 (Nov 22, 2017)

My favorite gaming memory was when I played Super Mario 64 for the first time. It was my first video game that I ever played.


----------



## uribemaster (Nov 22, 2017)

My mom used to help me beat hard games when i was small. I still remember her helping me get to the ending of Super Mario Bros 3 and Donkey Kong Country 2 on Snes. Good times!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 22, 2017)

My best gaming moment was watching my older sister playing A Link to the Past back in 1994. It was from the moment I got into video games, but playing with my brothers and sisters is what
I have the most fond memories of.


----------



## Chronicar (Nov 22, 2017)

My favorite retro memory is a friend brought over his gameboy with Pokémon, I had heard of Pokémon but never played it. I was an experienced gamer having grown up playing video games my whole life, but he let me play his game and I walked into some grass and flipped out about a rattata that appeared asking him if he wanted it and telling him how I found it like a total noob.


----------



## leshracbelmont (Nov 22, 2017)

I remember how much I craved for SNES Secret of Mana, in the old days, I was only a child then. 
When I finally got my copy, I played it for months, and used to write in a notebook a sort of player's guide, with maps and enemy / bosses profile. 
I remember that, with over 70 hours of playing, the save file corrupted and I had to start it all over again.
...thing that I did, finally reaching the final boss.
I recordered the final battle on VHS, I think I was 9 or 10 years old. Designed with pencils and crayons all the cover art for the VHS xD and cetera.

...those were the times :')


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 22, 2017)

100%ing super Mario world for the first time, I recently did so again and found it trivial, crazy as I remember me and my siblings spending days completing the special world, but this time I had it done in virtually no time without dying once

it kinda made me wonder if the "games used to be harder" belief stems from "I used to be crap at them"


----------



## deBaer (Nov 22, 2017)

As an 8-year-old child, after getting my now deceased uncle fixed on Wonder Boy on the SEGA Master System, I got him to drive me >100 km to pick up a rare (in Germany), used copy of Phantasy Star. My uncle didn't understand it and never played it, but I loved it. The beginning of three decades of JRPG fanboyism.


----------



## skypirate123 (Nov 22, 2017)

Always Wild Arms on PS1. One of my favourite JRPGs with many, many hours wasted. Could jump right back into that game any time and be happy.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Nov 22, 2017)

Best and most memorable ( frustrating too) gaming moment was playing street fighter II for SNES

I remember   i used to spend hours playing that game and tried to beat every stage  with every character with my siblings.
What was really annoying was my buttons from my snes  controls were overused so sometimes they would get stuck. Since i was kind of poor i couldn't afford to buy any new ones so i played the game as it was.

I remember playing as dhalsim and it was far too annoying considering he was kind of slow because of his limbs stretching ( specially agaisn't vega).

I think the last time i played that game on snes was when i kept losing to vega , threw the control and knocked the tv over as well


----------



## I pwned U! (Nov 22, 2017)

I got into video games in 2005, but I still have retro gaming memories. When I got my first system, a blue GBA SP with the older display (I still have it), it came with the original Metroid. I sucked at playing it, so I gave up after a while.

Aside from that, my dad has a Bally Computer System in our basement (from 1977) that we used to play together. I especially remember its weird controllers and how my dad had to keep fixing all kinds of problems that we were having with them.

He also has a Commodore 64 in the basement, but I have never used it or seen him use it.


----------



## Ulieq (Nov 22, 2017)

I bought Final Fantasy III from Montgomery Ward for 79.99.  I still remember watching the opening sequence over and over.  It was the first cinematic start of a game I ever remember.


----------



## Adultery77 (Nov 23, 2017)

The smell of the Atari 2600 box when I first opened it up on Christmas as a child, I'll never forget it. That "wood" panel trim though... And that crazy joystick that caused me to get a callus between my thumb and index finger. And that rush I got when I played it for the first time... It was better than anything you could buy on the street!

Sure, we had an Intellivision, but these games were the same ones I was playing in the arcade at the time! How was this even possible??

Although the NES was a far superior console (and I had Robbie, what a blast that was at first), I probably wouldn't have bothered if it hasn't been for the gateway drug.

I just realized this post really shows my age. Lol!


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll never forget the nightmares I got when I got my PS1 Slim for Christmas along with this game called ''Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare'', now imagine a 5 year old playing that game for the first time.
As far as my favorite memory goes, my Sega Mega Drive. Gunstar Heroes, Bubba n Stix, Alex Kidd, Streets of Rage, Golden Axe and more games made my childhood, I shed tears every time I remember those times, heck I even tried trading my own PS3 for a Sega Mega Drive.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 23, 2017)

My best retro gaming memory was from when I was 9 years old, and I had just gotten a Nintendo for my birthday. My mother was the first person in the house to get to level 8-4, and she was just about to be the first person in the family to beat a Nintendo game, when my two-year-old little brother yelled, "JUMP!" at the exact moment when she was running underneath Bowser, on her last life. 

She jumped. Game Over.


----------



## ferret7463 (Nov 23, 2017)

learning how to play mega man 3 with the second controller between my toes so i could breeze through the game.


----------



## Mrremrem (Nov 23, 2017)

I remember that I used to play Super Mario 64 all the time in the past. It's the first Mario game that I've ever played in my life. After ~six years of playing the game, I got so excited and told everyone in the house that I finished the game. To this day, I always cry whenever I listen to the ending credit's music.


----------



## Sathya (Nov 23, 2017)

my favourite retro games is super mario bros. collection on NES & SNES


----------



## Lancia (Nov 23, 2017)

When i was about 12 year old i remember playing Super Mario 64 with my grand-ma. She was a fan of Mario game. I got really excited when i got all 120 star lol .


----------



## sems (Nov 23, 2017)

I had a Sims 2 cartridge for my Advance SP. It was a fake probably because the save function wasn't working as intended. I was leaving my gameboy on all the time, connected to plug on the second floor of our summerhouse and played that until i was bored with it that way. When I think about it today it sounds crazy but I was having a lot of fun!


----------



## DarkNeku (Nov 23, 2017)

MegaMan saga and Sonic The Hedgehog games is my favourite retros. :v!
I will not forget that far day in my childhood with my little brother.
We always was playing together Sonic The Hedgehog 2. I played with Tails and my brother choose Sonic. What a good times trying to not die in Chemical Plant Zone, bro. :c


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Nov 23, 2017)

About 10 years ago I've got my first Nintendo Gamecube.
I was blessed with the Mario Kart bundle, and me and my brother played this game through many nights .
I can also remember how scared my cousin was when I played Legend Of Zelda Oot and when I went to the zombies under kakariko graveyard she was soo scared by the screams and I always laughed my  off.


----------



## karloz25 (Nov 23, 2017)

LOL, my memory of retro gaming was play NES for hours, and having my mom ask "how long we had been playing?" Of course we would say we just started, lol. But then she would rech over and touch the power brick and feel how hot it was! She, without any warning, would yank the power plug out of the socket, making us lose all our progress!!!! This was a daily/weekly event in our household. Thank God for save points!


----------



## Will123 (Nov 23, 2017)

loved playing smb64 with my friends. would spend hours playing that game together.


----------



## placebooooo (Nov 23, 2017)

One of my retro gaming memories go back around the time pokemon blue/red/yellow came out. I made it my job to pester my father for days on end until he finally decided to buy me pokemon red. I was 9 years old at the time and I wasn't competent enough to get through these types of games that require a decent level of reading. The only memory of mine I recall from playing pokemon red is when my older brothers and their friends were making fun of me for naming my character "Ass" while I my intent was to name him "Ash." 

Good times. Good times.


----------



## Abdelatif (Nov 23, 2017)

My favorite game in the old days Zelda DX gameboy color I remember the game was in english version and i don't know shit so I was using a dictionary to translate word by word... hum great days ^^


----------



## Frisk (Nov 23, 2017)

I remember when I moved into a new town as a kid, and I didn't have any friends to play with, since it was summer and I didn't have any neighbors, and we found a clear gameboy and a copy of pokemon red in the old shed by our house. I had no clue how to play because I couldn't really read (I was lazy), but it made me give later games and I'm still hooked today!

(I beat USUM the day after it came out C: )


----------



## zacchi4k (Nov 23, 2017)

My favourite "retro" gaming memory definitely is when my cousin came to visit us during the summer or during Christmas holidays (she lives on the other side of the country). We both had a DS Lite, New Super Mario Bros and Mario Kart DS. I remember spending countless hours playing with her in two player mode on both of these games, it was so much fun


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 23, 2017)

Well I loved Mario on NES and SNES but I had a lot of fun with Fire Emblem on Gameboy.


----------



## thewarhammer (Nov 23, 2017)

Never forget when I finally learned how to properly input a hadoken playing the arcade version of SF2 CE back in the day (it was in '93, I was 8 years old). Such a simple input nowadays, but it was "the beginning of the warrior's path" back then. 8D


----------



## MontyQ (Nov 23, 2017)

Best was playing with friends rock n roll racing and loving the Black Sabbath tune Paranoid in the game.


----------



## zerofalcon (Nov 23, 2017)

My favorite retro-gaming memories were those days inserting coins at the local arcade store, it was awesome to hear and watch lots of people enjoying classic games. Good ol' times!


----------



## Giodude (Nov 23, 2017)

Way past the smartphone era, I had like.... No money. I was around 12, and had no method to do anything on the go besides a dsi with a broken camera. To remedy this, I bought a gba so, and used a gameboy camera to take pictures. Sadly everything had to be taken upside down due to... Great hardware design.


----------



## Ronhero (Nov 23, 2017)

Playing megaman on the nes with my older neighbor who i looked up to. When i say playing i mean holding the down arrow on the 2nd controller to make him jump higher.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Nov 23, 2017)

I remember playing the original super mario 64 in the waiting room of a dentist's office and thinking it was the most realistic and fun thing i'd ever played


----------



## godlkechild (Nov 23, 2017)

As a kid of limited means when this game was released. I was fairly happy to find it in the clearance bin at the local video store. The internet didn't exist quite yet so all I had to aid my choice at that time was a company name SquareSoft, and of course one of two consoles I had at that time the SNES. The game itself was of grand design of which I'm sure many already know. But the RPG genre at that time for siblings was set for one to play while the other(s) watched. We had a few games that entailed one player challenging the other. So at least two controllers were always present even if not attached to the console. Until that day my brother who is a few years younger than me enters the room. He wishes to play as well. I acknowledge him with controller in hand and proceed to save and exit so that we may change cartridges but before that was possible he connects the controller and begins to press buttons. What I did not realize at that time was those objects sticking out of the heads of the rest of my games party were joysticks. So I yelled at him as I could no longer control the game. It took but a few moments to figure the what had happened and when we did we both enjoyed the rest of that quest not as competitors but as a team. This discovery of co-op was brought to me and my younger brother by a game from the clearance bin no manual no box and underneath that large $12 price tag was the title, Secret of Mana.


----------



## koru (Nov 23, 2017)

I got my first gameboy (SP) when i was pretty young. My dad got it for $15 on Black Friday. He is a mechanic, so he would often find lost games in cars people turned in to sell. He gave me a copy of Pokemon Yellow and I played it for about four whole days before putting it down to do anything else in my (busy) elementary school life. I made most of my friends through Pokemon  I also remember playing Zelda and Kirby for hours on end, and I’d love Christmas because I could ask Santa for a bunch of games.


----------



## KineticSonata (Nov 24, 2017)

Playing Shining Force II on the Sega Channel--I loved it so much I rode my bike to the game rental store down the street and rented it. 

I also never returned it, gladly paying them whatever the cost was to keep it. I had to skip paying for lunch at school for like 3 weeks.

Worth it.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 24, 2017)

I'll never forget playing the beginning/middle of Pokemon Silver a thousand times when I was only 4 or 5 because of the dead RTC battery. And the best part was, I never actually cared lol


----------



## upnxrawk (Nov 24, 2017)

My best retro gaming memory was getting my first atari 2600 back in the mid 80s


----------



## danabnormal9000 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tetris. Period.


----------



## thekarter104 (Nov 24, 2017)

My best retro memory was the Nintendo 64.
I always wanted a SNES at first, until the Nintendo 64 came out, and still going strong.


----------



## LoggerMan (Nov 24, 2017)

Getting the SNES without knowing much about it first, blew my mind, the games shat all over the old DOS games we had for our 486. You felt a spiritual connection to the games with the tight controls, vs haunching over the computer and tapping at keyboard (we didn't have a mouse).


----------



## lembi2001 (Nov 24, 2017)

WOW, this has made me think about the first games I played....

My first computer was the Amiga 500 and I remember playing games like Cannon Fodder and Megaball. After that we got the Sega Mega Drive and Sonic and Co.

My first Handheld was a black and yellow Space Invaders style game. I remember using it on the coach going to Callela on a family holiday. It used to eat batteries for fun:



 

This was the height of my mobile gaming but I spent hours on this bad boy. Never could play on Level 3 though. Thinking back on it I must have only been about 7 or 8 I think.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 24, 2017)

*LAST CHANCE TO ENTER!*

*The contest closes at midnight GMT today so if you haven't entered already now is your last chance!*​


----------



## Gyrobax (Nov 24, 2017)

One of my favorite retro gaming memories would have to be, being about 7 or 8 years old, going down the street to the local liquor store with my dad and brother and getting snacks and drinks and playing fridays and saturdays away with our NES, SNES and Genesis. I can't forget the time when my dad brought home a copy of Golden Axe, we marathoned it the whole night to the point where my mom woke up and told us all to go to bed (we finished it the next day though, no biggy)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Nov 24, 2017)

If I still have time, here's mine:

Dentist Office. Young ol' 333. Had Super Mario World there and Sega Genesis (Sonic 1). Played a lot. Power Rangers poster in the doctor's office.

Short and Sweet. <3


----------



## fireframe (Nov 24, 2017)

I never really had a retro console.
But, i remember playing my cousin's copy of Pokemon Yellow, and finally catch mewtwo for him (after he fails million times, lol!)
and he ask me how did I do that (like I've just performed a miracle).


----------



## ArugulaZ (Nov 24, 2017)

My favorite video game memory was also my first gaming achievement... munching all four monsters with one energizer in the Pac-Man arcade game. Doesn't seem like a big deal now, but in 1982 I was really thrilled that I managed to do it.


----------



## azumukupoe (Nov 24, 2017)

Pokémon's my favorite.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 24, 2017)

My fav retro gaming moment is playing NES on our 13inch TV in the back porch with friends


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 24, 2017)

Mine was playing Terranigma with a friend. He was not into RPGs, and at that moment I had no friends into that kind of games, so it made me very happy


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Nov 24, 2017)

My favorite one was playing that Sonic the Hedgehog bootleg of Speedy Gonzales on ZSnes


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Nov 24, 2017)

I think my favorite retro memory is probably finding out about super mario bros 3 from the wizard movie and booklet they handed out before we went into the theater.  and it didn't seem long after that the game officially came out.  That was way before I started shopping mainly at amazon.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Nov 24, 2017)

My favorite retro gaming memory is playing Toejam & Earl on the Sega Genesis with my mom.

Running from present-stealing moles, Boogeymen, insane dentists, lawnmower men, nerd herds, tomato-firing duck squads, and evil ice cream trucks...
Getting swept up by hurricanes and dumped out in space...
The other player "sharing" the Rocket Skates with you on narrow pathways...
Sneaking up on Santa and taking his presents...
Competing to see who can find the most Rocket ship Pieces...
Playing "Random World" so it's a different experience every play-through...

We still play Toejam & Earl together occasionally. What a fun and creative game.


----------



## brunormalmeida (Nov 24, 2017)

My favorite retro gaming memory is when I finished the first Batman game on my NES clone (we had a lot of those in Brazil). It was amazing!

EDIT: I don't have nor Twitter neither Facebook account. :-(


----------



## Shift (Nov 24, 2017)

Loved getting the SNES Mario Paint bundle for my 5th birthday. I still need to get around to picking up a copy again someday.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Nov 24, 2017)

Star Wars battlefront 2 on the ps2 with my Dad.

It was our favourite game, my name is Luke so it was pretty fitting. We used to play galactic conquest all the time and dual as Luke and Vader. Some good times


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Nov 24, 2017)

All Zelda games for me!  Love all of them.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Nov 24, 2017)

Well, it doesnt hurt to try to enter, here ya go-

I enjoyed playing Super Mario Bros. on my NES with a CRT TV and finding the secrets before you could just look them up online!

Good luck everyone, with 15 pages of entries, there isn't a huge chance of winning, but I can try.


----------



## vsevolod (Nov 24, 2017)

my favourite retro gaming memory is actually getting Game Boy when i was 11 or so, played the hell out of Tetris

my favourite recent retro gaming memory is playing through the English fan-translation of For the Frog the Bell Tolls (Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru), which is the secret best GB game.


----------



## Olmectron (Nov 24, 2017)

I never owned any console before the GameBoyAdvance. However, I got to play Pokemon Gold and Silver via a GBC emulator on PC. Don't remember its name right now, but it used to have some graphical glitches from time to time. I used to play them with my brother (I was 6 and he was 8), while we both played by turns while advancing through each of the routes in the game, catching Rattatas and Hoothoots for hours, using the keyboard on a 128 MB of RAM PC.

It was really fun. No other PC flash game from Cartoon Network website was as addictive as Gold and Silver were, even when emulated.

While not being a real console, I find it incredible, for a Pokémon game played outside its intented hardware, to catch easily two kids' attention. Those were really a work of passion. Thanks, GameFreak; thanks Nintendo.


----------



## Enlapse (Nov 24, 2017)

My best retro memories come from the PSX and GAMEBOY. Specially the second one. Playing the whole day -and sometimes even at school- to POKéMON games was amazing. One of the funniest moments of playing POKéMON and I couldn't see the screen so in the character name selector, my name was AAAAAAAA. Good old times.


----------



## Zero72463 (Nov 24, 2017)

I loved playing Pokemon Yellow as a kid I always fell for stupid rumors and collecting Pokemon with my brother was always fun! Pokemon is still one of my favorite series!


----------



## PlasticK (Nov 24, 2017)

my favorite retro gaming memory is playing the original the legend of zelda link's awakening on the original gameboy in the 90s.


----------



## rickwj324 (Nov 24, 2017)

My gaming days started when my parents brought home a PONG system in the 70's.  I've owned nearly every console and handheld that's come out since then.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 24, 2017)

I remember waiting for Mother 3/EarthBound 64 to come out. It was a dream never come true. (atleast not outside Japan)


----------



## J-Machine (Nov 24, 2017)

my favorite memory has to be when i picked up star ocean 2 on ps1. I was 10 at the time and while I liked the idea of FF7 having a story i didn't like the game per say. The guy at the locally run game store suggested SO2 since it had a good story but you could actually fight in real time like a brawler. What he didn't tell me was the ridiculous crafting system, multiple ending, secret characters, or the massive replay it had.

That game made me realize rpgs were my favorite genre and I still play it every summer to commemorate my finding it


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Nov 24, 2017)

I remember fighting with my brother and sister over who gets to play the winner (3 brats, 2 controllers... le mayo). Also remember my Dad grinding Zelda at night while us kids were sleeping and marking out stuff on the map we got outta Nintendo Power Magazine. Good member berries! You member? Yeah I member!


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 24, 2017)

My favourite Famicom game would be Konami World. I'm not sure if it was released outside Japan, but it was one hell of a mashup of character platform games. One of the hardest game I've played too. Well, most of Nintendo games back then were really difficult anyway.


----------



## Isso_Non_Ecxiste (Nov 24, 2017)

my favorite retro game use nintendo ds platform.
it's blue dragon - awakened shadow
this game in my opinion is the best ds game ever. i mean, the game stages, 3d rendering, all mission things are greatfully planned, also crafting system is so gud.
who played this game Bfore knows what i mean.


----------



## nwiifletcher (Nov 24, 2017)

My favorite memory is of playing the Virtual boy while lying down so that i didnt have to lean up against it while sitting in front of the table.  I would play for hours.  Good times!!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2017)

Probably the original doom on pc, kid me probably shouldnt have been playing that M rated game (it gave me nightmeres too). But it was still fun as hell (pun intended), even the cheat codes were fun to mess around with. Of course you cant forget the iconic music.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2017)

lol
idk if im late cuz im too lazy to do timezone crap but if were telling retro stuff then my best memory was playing croc legend of the gobbos on my old ps1 while i still lived in kansas
first game i ever played too 
the game disk got broken while moving to florida though so my idiot parents threw out the ps1 but not the disk ,-,
i still have the broken disk in a plastic bag somewhere and i recently bought a new ps1 so im gonna be able to continue playing with a different disk but same mem stick
after i relearn the controls -_-


----------



## Madikan (Nov 24, 2017)

My best memories of a retro game were from Xenogears, never felt so concerned for a game, I was still little at the time but it was just amazing; the storytelling was incredible (I had never seen something as deep as that before, and probably won't for a long time) and the graphics at the time were revolutionary to me!
Really was (and still is) a great game, play it if you haven't, I guarantee you will love it !


----------



## Akuma147 (Nov 24, 2017)

Back when I was maybe 7 or 8 years old, I was walking down the street, coming home from school, and thinking about video games like usual. Our family couldn't afford much, so I made a wish for all the systems and all the games in the world.
Fast forward a few years, I learned out emulators and roms and was quickly downloading nes and snes roms on my 56k modem. It was amazing, getting to play all the games I've only read in gaming magazines or hearing kids talk about. There were many games that I've enjoyed only through emulation, but Chrono Trigger comes to mind, as I remembered people talking about it in my school and giving tips to each other. I finally got to experience it and it was an amazing experience, better than I'd thought it would be.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 24, 2017)

nwiifletcher said:


> playing the Virtual boy





nwiifletcher said:


> I would play for hours.


Was it hard to clean up the bed full of blood?


----------



## nasune (Nov 24, 2017)

The Saturday after SM64 first came out we took the N64 and a small tv with us to my dad's work (a car wash), so there we were, five people huddling around this tiny tv, all excited to play through Lethal Lava Land, Shifting Sand Land , and a bit of Hazy Maze Cave for the first time. It might not seem much now, but back then we all loved to play together.


----------



## wormdood (Nov 24, 2017)

my favorite moment happened while playing sega genessis as a kid. me my brother and cousin just switched from toejam and earl to nba jam:te, and the babysitter tripped over the sega controller wire knocking the sega off the coffee table. both the sega and my babysitter tumbled to the floor, when we finished laughing at the sitter i noticed the tv screen said . . . "*you have unlocked iguana bug mode. please notify the iguana corporation*" . . . i slowly re-fixed the segas position and went to start a game and noticed all the default players were replaced with special characters, like bill & hillary clinton, and space ghost (i literally slapped my cousin in excitement). . . . not knowing what caused it (needless to say) we left the sega on for as long as we could, and so for 3 weeks nba jam:te was the only game we played . . . ah those were the days . . . of course (years later) i learned of "punching sega games"


----------



## Lodwicke (Nov 24, 2017)

I love retro gaming! I usually play retro games on my PSP/3DS on the go! I love NES/SNES, GEN/MD and PS1 games! They just remember my childhood a lot! <3


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd go with a Gameboy, Christmas '89.  Took that thing with me everywhere.


----------



## SquidgyBean (Nov 25, 2017)

has this ended yet?


----------



## placebooooo (Nov 26, 2017)

Who were the lucky winners? Have they been announced yet?


----------



## FateForWindows (Nov 26, 2017)

SquidgyBean said:


> has this ended yet?


I presume it has since the topic has been unpinned from the news section. It's still there.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes the competition has now closed.

Winners will be announced on the next GBAtempTV stream and posted here shortly after.

Thankyou for all your entries and good luck!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm actually really impressed with a lot of people's memories they shared. Being pretty young I didn't have many retro gaming memories, but I really hope someone who posted something really nice wins.


----------

